# AG Barr Has The Report...Now Wait For Dems Heads to Explode ...!



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

*Confirmation of receiving the Report and Notification to Congress that he is reviewing it.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if Mueller found no collusion?
Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if they keep up this witch hunt using congress?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 256057, member: 1585"

Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if Mueller found no collusion?
Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if they keep up this witch hunt using congress?

/QUOTE

*SJ...Look at the desperation in the " Joint " statement below from Sen Chuck Schumer and*
*Speaker Nancy Pelosi.......POTUS has most likely already seen the " Kindergarten " sandbox*
*report cobbled together by Robert Mueller/Andrew Weissmann & Co.*
*I think the Four Horsemen :*

*Sen Mark Warner*
*Sen Chuck Schumer*
*Sen Diane Feinstein*
*Speaker Nancy Pelosi*

*Had better keep their collective traps shut....*
*If Robert Mueller is to save any face with this Fiasco of a Witch Hunt he will most likely *
*drag a few high profile Democrats thru the wood chipper .....That's the ONLY way he will *
*be able to justify this two year joke that spent Millions upon Millions of tax payers money....*

*That's it !*













*The desperation is RIPE in the above statement....!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 256057, member: 1585"
> 
> Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if Mueller found no collusion?
> Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if they keep up this witch hunt using congress?
> ...


Where did all the libs around here go?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if Mueller found no collusion?
> Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if they keep up this witch hunt using congress?


Mueller already found collusion between Manafort and the GRU commie buddy.  That is done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mueller already found collusion between Manafort and the GRU commie buddy.  That is done.


Desperate times.
How long was manafort working for Trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mueller already found collusion between Manafort and the GRU commie buddy.  That is done.


*Really.....care to explain....*

*Paul Manafort was convicted on " Process Crimes "...*
*Crimes that Robert Mueller and Rod Rosenstein let him off of*
*previously......*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Desperate times.
> How long was manafort working for Trump?


Long enough to give the polling data to the Russians.  In November we can see how much help Roger gave Pussy Grabber through the GRU stolen Democratic emails that Wikileaks released at very specific times to help.   That has not been proven to the point of the Manafort collusion but the trial has not started yet.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Really.....care to explain....*
> 
> *Paul Manafort was convicted on " Process Crimes "...*
> *Crimes that Robert Mueller and Rod Rosenstein let him off of*
> *previously......*


Explain what?  It is in the trial data and it was released by his own attorneys by mistake.

A primer of what already has been found;

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/if-you-took-it-all-in-in-one-day-it-would-kill-you-what-muellers-investigation-has-already-revealed/2019/03/22/cb143340-41ee-11e9-922c-64d6b7840b82_story.html?utm_term=.3d28716a5f5f


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if Mueller found no collusion?
> Can you imagine how bad these libs will look in 2020 if they keep up this witch hunt using congress?


How many people have gone to jail? What was their relationship to Trump? Were they witches?
Tell us about the Federal Court cases.
Remind me, did you believe Trump when he said he wants the report released? Is that because you’re really ignorant?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mueller already found collusion between Manafort and the GRU commie buddy.  That is done.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Long enough to give the polling data to the Russians.  In November we can see how much help Roger gave Pussy Grabber through the GRU stolen Democratic emails that Wikileaks released at very specific times to help.   That has not been proven to the point of the Manafort collusion but the trial has not started yet.


Bullshit, you used to be better than this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> How many people have gone to jail? What was their relationship to Trump? Were they witches?
> Tell us about the Federal Court cases.
> Remind me, did you believe Trump when he said he wants the report released? Is that because you’re really ignorant?


You are still just a fucking sore loser, again.
You are toast in 2020.
Ha


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bullshit, you used to be better than this.


Those are the facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Explain what?  It is in the trial data and it was released by his own attorneys by mistake.
> 
> A primer of what already has been found;
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/if-you-took-it-all-in-in-one-day-it-would-kill-you-what-muellers-investigation-has-already-revealed/2019/03/22/cb143340-41ee-11e9-922c-64d6b7840b82_story.html?utm_term=.3d28716a5f5f


The Washington compost?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


And what?  That team did a great job for America.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Those are the facts.



*No Andy......it's YOUR twisted interpretation once again....*

*The Fact is YOU support a Criminal enterprise that tried to take *
*down a duly elected President and ALL who perpetrated it WILL be*
*exposed and hopefully prosecuted for the coup attempt...!*

*Treason is supposed to be punishable by hanging from the gallows !*


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are still just a fucking sore loser, again.
> You are toast in 2020.
> Ha


You are the one acting like a sore loser.
I find that very odd.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You are the one acting like a sore loser.
> I find that very odd.


Aren't you happy they didn't find anything?
You should be happy to know Trump, your president didn't need any help to beat Hillary.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you happy they didn't find anything?
> You should be happy to know Trump, your president didn't need any help to beat Hillary.


Well I’m just counting the very close Trump associates going to jail from this. Campaign managers, national security advisers, lawyers, etc etc etc.

Then, I’m comparing those to the close advisors of our last president, or HRC who went to jail.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Well I’m just counting the very close Trump associates going to jail from this. Campaign managers, national security advisers, lawyers, etc etc etc.
> 
> Then, I’m comparing those to the close advisors of our last president, or HRC who went to jail.


We're you a collusion guy or an obstruction guy.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We're you a collusion guy or an obstruction guy.


Obstruction was obvious and was proven every day. Collusion was obvious and was not yet proven. 
Do you remember Watergate?


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Obstruction was obvious and was proven every day. Collusion was obvious and was not yet proven.
> Do you remember Watergate?


*What was obstructed and where was it proven !!!!*

*What collusion was obvious and where is the evidence !!!!!*


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What was obstructed and where was it proven !!!!*
> 
> *What collusion was obvious and where is the evidence !!!!!*


We saw the obstruction and obviously the collusion wasn’t proven.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> We saw the obstruction and obviously the collusion wasn’t proven.


Loser.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Loser.


Don’t be mad. Be happy. Mueller couldn’t prove that your boy or his kid were actually colluding with the Russians who helped him. That’s good, right?


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t be mad. Be happy. Mueller couldn’t prove that your boy or his kid were actually colluding with the Russians who helped him. That’s good, right?



*$ 30 + Million of the Taxpayers money wasted and/or funneled someplace that *
*was absolutely worthless.......*

*That's how much the Democrats/Socialists spent of OUR money to distract for two*
*whole phucking years......*

*Everyone involved with the Mueller ( Salem Witch Hunt ) probe should be investigated*
*and disbarred for LIFE.....at the very least !!!!*


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *$ 30 + Million of the Taxpayers money wasted and/or funneled someplace that *
> *was absolutely worthless.......*
> 
> *That's how much the Democrats/Socialists spent of OUR money to distract for two*
> ...


Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs. How many went to jail again? Remind me about the Starr Report? How much did that cost? Who went to jail?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *$ 30 + Million of the Taxpayers money wasted and/or funneled someplace that *
> *was absolutely worthless.......*
> 
> *That's how much the Democrats/Socialists spent of OUR money to distract for two*
> ...


We made money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs. How many went to jail again? Remind me about the Starr Report? How much did that cost? Who went to jail?


Who cares? No obstruction and no conclusion.
Get it? Got it?
Good.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> We made money.


*No.....you are complicit to the theft of Taxpayers money....*


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares? No obstruction and no conclusion.
> Get it? Got it?
> Good.


Who cares about what? Are you talking to nono?
I wonder if they will release the report or will trump prevent it?


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares? No obstruction and no conclusion.
> Get it? Got it?
> Good.


Barr said, quoting the report, that Trump is “not exonerated” from obstruction.
Get it? Got it? Good.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs. How many went to jail again? Remind me about the Starr Report? How much did that cost? Who went to jail?



*Remind me of that when ALL the convictions get overturned on the basis of a false Premise.....*

*Andrew Weissmann was removed from the special ........*

*Criminal conduct is now in order against ALL involved in the coup against a duly elected *
*PRESIDENT !*


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Remind me of that when ALL the convictions get overturned on the basis of a false Premise.....*
> 
> *Andrew Weissmann was removed from the special ........*
> 
> ...


Hey is your deal drug-induced? Or is it psychiatric? Or is it like Joe, where you just read things that aren’t reality.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Who cares about what? Are you talking to nono?
> I wonder if they will release the report or will trump prevent it?



*Talk about Coocoo......POTUS has called for ALL of the report to be released !*

*That includes the Filthy Fake Dossier that was the premise for the Special Counsel.....*

*Heads will roll when the TRUTH comes out......*

*The WHOLE report along with ALL of the false statements used to incriminate *
*the group of individuals Mueller & Co. FALSELY convicted on process crimes *
*and perjury traps......*

*You obviously DO NOT do research or YOU would NOT be asking for the whole *
*report to be released.....You Liberal Lemming drank so much SchiffAid that you*
*must be blind to the facts......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey is your deal drug-induced? Or is it psychiatric? Or is it like Joe, where you just read things that aren’t reality.



*Childish retorts don't change the TRUTH......*

*Hurl away .....you ain't seen shit yet " Messy " Financial.....*

*The Democrats are ten times worse than the story about the *
*" Emperors New Clothes "........*


*




*


*You might want to choose a new party....!!!!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t be mad. Be happy. Mueller couldn’t prove that your boy or his kid were actually colluding with the Russians who helped him. That’s good, right?


Get your facts straight you f'n liar...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

Senate Judiciary Chairman Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., told reporters Monday he has urged since late 2017 a review of the justification for surveillance warrants against Carter Page, a foreign-policy adviser to the Trump campaign that were based in part on a "dossier" of salacious material collected by former British intelligence worker Christopher Steele, who was hired by Democrats to investigate Trump. 

“Whether or not it’s illegal, I don’t yet know,” Graham said. “What makes no sense to me is that all of the abuse by the Department of Justice and the FBI – the unprofessional conduct, the shady behavior – nobody seems to think that’s much important. Well that’s going to change, I hope.”

Graham, a former military lawyer himself, also questioned why the FBI did not warn the Trump campaign about repeated Russian efforts to influence him, as documented by special counsel Robert Mueller. Graham said his question is whether the counterintelligence investigation was opened “as a back-door to spy on the campaign.”

Republicans in the House of Representatives spent months investigating similar questions when they controlled the chamber last year, producing incendiary messages in which FBI agents professed their disdain for Trump, but no direct evidence that the Justice Department's conduct was motivated by political considerations. The department's Inspector General also is conducting a review of the Russia investigation. 

“I still to this day am at a loss to explain why nobody went to President Trump to tell him that there may be some people in your orbit that are connected to the Russians and working with the Russians,” Graham said. “How did it fail and break down here? What it a ruse to get into the Trump campaign? I don’t know, but I’m going to try and find out.”

Graham outlined his priorities after Barr summarized the conclusions of Mueller's 22-month investigation of Russian interference in the 2016 election. Barr said Mueller found no Trump campaign conspiracy with Russia. Mueller made no decision on whether Trump obstructed justice, but Barr and Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein found insufficient evidence to pursue an obstruction charge.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2019/03/25/lindsey-graham-wants-gop-investigate-fbi-probe-trump-campaign/3266643002/


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Get your facts straight you f'n liar...


You don’t like facts, dummy, or you wouldn’t say that about my clearly stated facts.
Why are you so stupid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Get your facts straight you f'n liar...


It's all politics now the House will have to take a looky see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t like facts, dummy, or you wouldn’t say that about my clearly stated facts.
> Why are you so stupid?


The dog ate his homework.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The dog ate his homework.


His homework was to read the news and find out that Mueller couldn’t prove that Trump helped the Russians who helped Trump.
How dumb does a guy have to be, not to know that?
Poor Lion...


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Senate Judiciary Chairman Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., told reporters Monday he has urged since late 2017 a review of the justification for surveillance warrants against Carter Page, a foreign-policy adviser to the Trump campaign that were based in part on a "dossier" of salacious material collected by former British intelligence worker Christopher Steele, who was hired by Democrats to investigate Trump.
> 
> “Whether or not it’s illegal, I don’t yet know,” Graham said. “What makes no sense to me is that all of the abuse by the Department of Justice and the FBI – the unprofessional conduct, the shady behavior – nobody seems to think that’s much important. Well that’s going to change, I hope.”
> 
> ...


Hey dumbshit...look what he says!

“I still to this day am at a loss to explain why nobody went to President Trump to tell him that there may be some people in your orbit that are connected to the Russians and working with the Russians,” Graham said. “How did it fail and break down here? What it a ruse to get into the Trump campaign? I don’t know, but I’m going to try and find out.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> His homework was to read the news and find out that Mueller couldn’t prove that Trump helped the Russians who helped Trump.
> How dumb does a guy have to be, not to know that?
> Poor Lion...


How dumb do you have to be to successfully rig an election and lose to a guy like Trump?


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How dumb do you have to be to successfully rig an election and lose to a guy like Trump?


They found out the Russians helped Trump but couldn’t prove he helped them help him.
Tough for dumbshits like you and that cranky old fart Lion to comprehend, but Lindsay Graham gets it. Do you like him, Joe, or are you afraid of him because he’s gay?
Trump is trying to prevent the Report from being made public, so Lindsay may not be able to find out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Obstruction was obvious and was proven every day. Collusion was obvious and was not yet proven.
> Do you remember Watergate?


Well Mr Racist/Multiple Screen name guy. If collusion was so obvious then you might tell guy who was in charge of the 2 plus year long investigation that he got it wrong...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Long enough to give the polling data to the Russians.  In November we can see how much help Roger gave Pussy Grabber through the GRU stolen Democratic emails that Wikileaks released at very specific times to help.   That has not been proven to the point of the Manafort collusion but the trial has not started yet.


Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Barr said, quoting the report, that Trump is “not exonerated” from obstruction.
> Get it? Got it? Good.


O.M.G. you have no idea how this works. Do recall when Comey chose not to indict HRC, instead saying she was "extremely careless " what was your reaction? 

Get a clue Mr Racist...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dumbshit...look what he says!
> 
> “I still to this day am at a loss to explain why nobody went to President Trump to tell him that there may be some people in your orbit that are connected to the Russians and working with the Russians,” Graham said. “How did it fail and break down here? What it a ruse to get into the Trump campaign? I don’t know, but I’m going to try and find out.”


And Lindsay just asked Barr if they are going to investigate how this whole thing got started . Who was behind all this fake news and when it's found out that it was the previous administration I hope you will be up in arms. At least then you will finally find your collusion...


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> O.M.G. you have no idea how this works. Do recall when Comey chose not to indict HRC, instead saying she was "extremely careless " what was your reaction?
> 
> Get a clue Mr Racist...


“Not exonerated.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> They found out the Russians helped Trump but couldn’t prove he helped them help him.
> Tough for dumbshits like you and that cranky old fart Lion to comprehend, but Lindsay Graham gets it. Do you like him, Joe, or are you afraid of him because he’s gay?
> Trump is trying to prevent the Report from being made public, so Lindsay may not be able to find out.


Mr Graham gets what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> “Not exonerated.”


It's a done deal, Mr Barr says so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> “Not exonerated.”


Was it Muellers job to exonerate him? Not only are you a Racist but you're a dumbass as well. So in your eyes HRC is not exonerated .. good to know.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Was it Muellers job to exonerate him? Not only are you a Racist but you're a dumbass as well. So in your eyes HRC is not exonerated .. good to know.


“Not exonerated.” Sorry, bud!
Don’t be mad...be scared.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-russia-senate/republicans-block-u-s-senate-democrats-move-on-making-mueller-report-public-idUSKCN1R62LI


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Graham gets what?


I repeat what I quoted above. Now, let’s see if you can answer your question. I will go slow.

Tell Mr. Trump what? 

“I still to this day am at a loss to explain why nobody went to President Trump to tell him that there may be some people in your orbit that are connected to the Russians and working with the Russians,” Graham said. “How did it fail and break down here? What it a ruse to get into the Trump campaign? I don’t know, but I’m going to try and find out.”


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And Lindsay just asked Barr if they are going to investigate how this whole thing got started . Who was behind all this fake news and when it's found out that it was the previous administration I hope you will be up in arms. At least then you will finally find your collusion...



Somebody’s crannnkkky!

What’s the matter, multi? 

What’s the fake news part? Nobody went to Trump to say what?

“I still to this day am at a loss to explain why nobody went to President Trump to tell him that there may be some people in your orbit that are connected to the Russians and working with the Russians,” Graham said. “How did it fail and break down here? What it a ruse to get into the Trump campaign? I don’t know, but I’m going to try and find out.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody’s crannnkkky!
> 
> What’s the matter, multi?
> 
> ...


Read my previous post, or don't . You're a racist so my interaction with you is frowned upon.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> “Not exonerated.” Sorry, bud!
> Don’t be mad...be scared.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-russia-senate/republicans-block-u-s-senate-democrats-move-on-making-mueller-report-public-idUSKCN1R62LI


You go with that bud! If it makes a racist like you sleep at night then by all means go with that bedtime story...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Was it Muellers job to exonerate him? Not only are you a Racist but you're a dumbass as well. So in your eyes HRC is not exonerated .. good to know.


He Racist boy... still wsiting for your answers. All you do is try to hurl insults without answering any questions.  Is that what racist do?


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> He Racist boy... still wsiting for your answers. All you do is try to hurl insults without answering any questions.  Is that what racist do?


The plural of racist is racists.
FYI, Mueller exonerated him on the collusion issue. Specifically. That was his job. Does that answer your question?
 No proof that Trump colluded with the Russians who helped him.
Mueller specifically said he was not exonerated on the obstruction issue and he left it to Barr whose position was stated even before the report was issued.
More goodies about Trump’s circle of crooks are in that Report, but Trump and his corrupt GOP allies are preventing its release.
Multi, I can help you with spelling and understanding current events and all kinds of things. Daddy just gives you money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I repeat what I quoted above. Now, let’s see if you can answer your question. I will go slow.
> 
> Tell Mr. Trump what?
> 
> “I still to this day am at a loss to explain why nobody went to President Trump to tell him that there may be some people in your orbit that are connected to the Russians and working with the Russians,” Graham said. “How did it fail and break down here? What it a ruse to get into the Trump campaign? I don’t know, but I’m going to try and find out.”


Linsday is asking why nobody told trump that some of the people around  may be connected to Russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> The plural of racist is racists.
> FYI, Mueller exonerated him on the collusion issue. Specifically. That was his job. Does that answer your question?
> No proof that Trump colluded with the Russians who helped him.
> Mueller specifically said he was not exonerated on the obstruction issue and he left it to Barr whose position was stated even before the report was issued.
> ...


Why would you capitalize report?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> The plural of racist is racists.
> FYI, Mueller exonerated him on the collusion issue. Specifically. That was his job. Does that answer your question?
> No proof that Trump colluded with the Russians who helped him.
> Mueller specifically said he was not exonerated on the obstruction issue and he left it to Barr whose position was stated even before the report was issued.
> ...


Was it Muellers job to exonerate Trump? 

Even a racist should know the answer...


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Was it Muellers job to exonerate Trump?
> 
> Even a racist should know the answer...


How many times can one know-nothing ask the same question? Did you not read my response?


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would you capitalize report?


Because it’s worth it!


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Linsday is asking why nobody told trump that some of the people around  may be connected to Russia.


Yay! Comprehension! I don’t give a damn if it’s because it was because he thinks the FBI played dirty, so long as we have facts...
such as Trump having people around who were connected to the Russians AND the Russians helped Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Yay! Comprehension! I don’t give a damn if it’s because it was because he thinks the FBI played dirty, so long as we have facts...
> such as Trump having people around who were connected to the Russians AND the Russians helped Trump.


What does may mean to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Because it’s worth it!


Improper grammar. I can help you with that.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Improper grammar. I can help you with that.


Actually not, but nice try!
I read you a lot and you almost never say anything accurate. Almost impossible.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Most people, myself included, approve of how Mueller handled the report and want it released.

I wonder why releasing it is such a problem for Trump and Co.?

Fun!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually not, but nice try!
> I read you a lot and you almost never say anything accurate. Almost impossible.


Almost impossible? That doesn't make any fucking sense, smart guy. You mean possible. I am gonna start charging you for this service. Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Most people, myself included, approve of how Mueller handled the report and want it released.
> 
> I wonder why releasing it is such a problem for Trump and Co.?
> 
> Fun!


Trump said he wants it released, don't you believe him?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> How many times can one know-nothing ask the same question? Did you not read my response?


 Racist dude...Do you understand what a question is? Do you need help answering the question?

Here... I'll make it multiple choice to make it easier for you.

Q. Was it Muellers job to exonerate President Trump in his investigation?

a. Yes
b. No


----------



## Booter (Mar 26, 2019)

*ROBERT MUELLER'S REPORT IS 'JUST THE BEGINNING' OF DONALD TRUMP'S LEGAL TROUBLES, EXPERTS SAY*

Last month, the Southern District of New York issued a sweeping subpoena to Trump's inaugural committee to hand over financial and donor records. Prosecutors are investigating everything from the committee’s spending to whether any donations came from illegal foreign entities.

The SDNY also obtained a guilty plea from Cohen, Trump’s former personal attorney and self-described “fixer.” Cohen admitted to eight felony counts, two of which involved campaign finance violations involving hush money payments made to two women before the 2016 election. The former attorney said that he was directed to commit the crimes by the president himself.

The court’s recent release of search warrant documents relating to the FBI’s raid on Cohen suggests that federal prosecutors are not done looking into the president’s alleged involvement in the hush money conspiracy. Nearly all the material relating to the campaign finance violations was redacted.

*“The SDNY investigation, in the end, has to be far more concerning for the president,” Moss said, adding that Trump is effectively “already an unindicted co-conspirator” in Cohen’s crimes.*

“With the investigation reaching into possible bank, loan and insurance fraud issues regarding which Cohen handed over documentation to federal prosecutors, that probe threatens the president, his family and his business empire,” he said.

Along with the SDNY, Congress may also pose a significant threat to the president, depending on what discoveries are made from the Mueller report. Since taking over the House of Representatives in January, Democrats have already launched sweeping investigations into Trump, his finances and his administration.

“Depending on what it finds, Congress will probe into the matter in line with its multi-pronged inquiries into possible impeachment charges,” Moss said.

https://www.newsweek.com/robert-mueller-report-donald-trump-sdny-legal-1372578


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Booter said:


> *ROBERT MUELLER'S REPORT IS 'JUST THE BEGINNING' OF DONALD TRUMP'S LEGAL TROUBLES, EXPERTS SAY*
> 
> Last month, the Southern District of New York issued a sweeping subpoena to Trump's inaugural committee to hand over financial and donor records. Prosecutors are investigating everything from the committee’s spending to whether any donations came from illegal foreign entities.
> 
> ...


News Weak?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Victory lap and accolades: Trump has, perhaps, best day ever*
By CATHERINE LUCEYMarch 26, 2019



1 of 4
President Donald Trump makes statements in the Diplomatic Reception Room of the White House in Washington, Monday, March 25, 2019, with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. (AP Photo/Susan Walsh)
WASHINGTON (AP) — He kept up a fist-pumping victory lap over the end of the Mueller probe. Basked in gushy accolades from a foreign leader. Saw a former nemesis humiliated by the feds.

To most of America, it was just another Monday. For President Donald Trump, it was, perhaps, his best day ever.

Trump started his day firing off exuberant tweets over the end of the special counsel investigation , segued to a back-slapping meeting with the Israeli prime minister and held a celebratory photo-op with the Stanley Cup-winning Washington Capitals. To top it off, news broke along the way of the arrest of attorney Michael Avenatti , who rose to fame representing a porn actress who alleged she had sex with a married Trump, though Trump denied it.


By any measure it was a good day for Trump. But the president’s hot streak was all the more noticeable given just how many tough days he has had. Since taking office, he’s been dogged by investigations and staff turnover. He has clashed repeatedly with Congress, governed over a deeply divided country and seen huge pushback against his presidency in the midterm elections.







Tap to unmute
On Monday, though, everything was coming up Trump.

As is his habit, the president woke early and turned to feeding his Twitter account just after 6 a.m. There was no venting or heckling on this particular morning. Instead, he was eager to celebrate on the day after his attorney general issued a summary of special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation that found Trump’s campaign did not collude with Russia to swing the 2016 presidential campaign in his favor.

After spending nearly two years shadowed by the investigation and uncertain how it would turn out, an elated Trump gleefully tweeted out quotes and headlines from news reports and watched as aides and allies fanned out across cable news to praise the outcome.

Perhaps of particular delight to Trump was a headline that he tweeted from MSNBC, a network he often rails against. His tweet: ”‘Breaking News: Mueller Report Finds No Trump-Russia Conspiracy.’ @MSNBC”

Trump’s big day was just getting started. After aides roundly excoriated Democrats and journalists — two of Trump’s favorite targets — on morning news shows, the administration turned to welcoming Israel’s Benjamin Netanyahu to the White House.


Trump, who has long enjoyed a close bond with Netanyahu, welcomed the Israeli leader on the South Lawn before escorting him to the Diplomatic Room, where the president signed a proclamation recognizing Israel’s sovereignty over the Golan Heights, a reversal of U.S. policy and a political boost for the embattled Netanyahu.

Slathering on the praise, Netanyahu told Trump: “You’ve always been there, including today, and I thank you.”

Netanyahu joked that he’d brought Trump a case “of the finest wine from the Golan.” But he added that Trump, who doesn’t drink alcohol, is “not a great wine drinker” so he would give it to the president’s staff instead.

The day was punctuated by more news that Trump was likely to welcome: As Trump’s meetings with Netanyahu were winding down, word surfaced that Avenatti had been arrested. The outspoken attorney, who no longer represents Stormy Daniels, is charged with trying to extort millions of dollars from Nike and embezzle a client’s money to pay his own expenses.

While the president did not immediately publicly react to Avenatti’s arrest, his eldest son — who had been a frequent target of Avenatti’s barbs — happily jumped into the fray. On Twitter, Donald Trump Jr. said: “Don’t get overconfident guys. Michael Avenatti has @realDonaldTrump right where he wants him.” He added ”#MAGA - aka - Michael Avenatti Got Arrested.”

Trump capped off his day by welcoming the Capitals to the Oval Office, joking back and forth as he sung their praises and reminisced about watching hockey great Bobby Orr play the New York Rangers.

“They’re winners. They know how to win,” Trump said of the Caps.

Standing at the back of the room, watching: Trump’s outside attorneys Rudy Giuliani and Jay Sekulow, celebrating their own win with backslapping and wide grins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Booter said:


> *ROBERT MUELLER'S REPORT IS 'JUST THE BEGINNING' OF DONALD TRUMP'S LEGAL TROUBLES, EXPERTS SAY*
> 
> Last month, the Southern District of New York issued a sweeping subpoena to Trump's inaugural committee to hand over financial and donor records. Prosecutors are investigating everything from the committee’s spending to whether any donations came from illegal foreign entities.
> 
> ...


Hey booty, maybe you and some of your queer buddies can try this,

*Men-Only Cuddling Group Aims To Provide Healing Experience...*


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Racist dude...Do you understand what a question is? Do you need help answering the question?
> 
> Here... I'll make it multiple choice to make it easier for you.
> 
> ...


You're asking me as if I hired him and gave him his job description. 
We know that he said he is exonerated from the collusion claim but specifically that he's not exonerated from the obstruction claim.
I wonder if Trump will succeed in keeping the report from Congress and the public, don't you?


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey booty, maybe you and some of your queer buddies can try this,
> 
> *Men-Only Cuddling Group Aims To Provide Healing Experience...*


Hey Look! Joe is so angry he's looking for healing solutions. Glad you found one, Joe! 
Where did you find it? 
Somebody you'll have to tell us your search methods for finding all the sexual stuff. Do they all pop up on townhall.com?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> You're asking me as if I hired him and gave him his job description.
> We know that he said he is exonerated from the collusion claim but specifically that he's not exonerated from the obstruction claim.
> I wonder if Trump will succeed in keeping the report from Congress and the public, don't you?


Do you know what the plural word of exonerated is? Fully exonerated.
You are welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Look! Joe is so angry he's looking for healing solutions. Glad you found one, Joe!
> Where did you find it?
> Somebody you'll have to tell us your search methods for finding all the sexual stuff. Do they all pop up on townhall.com?


You know.


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know what the plural word of exonerated is? Fully exonerated.
> You are welcome.


So are you still mad that Mueller specifically said he’s not exonerated from the obstruction claim? Tough to swallow, I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> So are you still mad that Mueller specifically said he’s not exonerated from the obstruction claim? Tough to swallow, I see.


Who cares what Mueller says, his boss says no collusion and no obstruction.


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares what Mueller says, his boss says no collusion and no obstruction.


So you are mad. That’s what I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> So you are mad. That’s what I thought.


What would I be mad at?
You people just handed Trump another term.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> You're asking me as if I hired him and gave him his job description.
> We know that he said he is exonerated from the collusion claim but specifically that he's not exonerated from the obstruction claim.
> I wonder if Trump will succeed in keeping the report from Congress and the public, don't you?


You still haven't answered the simplest of questions. Yes or no...

Should we open an (another) investigation on HRC since she was not exonerated?

You seem butt hurt that they found no collusion with any Russians by anyone on the Presidents team and no charges of obstruction. You must not like America. How racist of you. 

A dismissal on the question of collusion and no charges of obstruction against either the President or his team. That must be eating you up inside...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know what the plural word of exonerated is? Fully exonerated.
> You are welcome.


Keeping the dream alive I see.


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You still haven't answered the simplest of questions. Yes or no...
> 
> Should we open an (another) investigation on HRC since she was not exonerated?
> 
> ...


Where does it say that HRC was "not exonerated?" 

Mueller said that Trump was "not exonerated" of obstruction.

You not liking those things is your problem. I'm fine with Mueller's findings. It will be great if we get to see the report.

If you want another investigation, campaign for one!

Fortunately, I don't have to. Mueller has already referred out matters for further investigation. Maybe they involve your girl, but I doubt it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Where does it say that HRC was "not exonerated?"
> 
> Mueller said that Trump was "not exonerated" of obstruction.
> 
> ...


Must be a racist thing but you have to answer my questions. I guess your Google searches couldn't bail you out..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Must be a racist thing but you have to answer my questions. I guess your Google searches couldn't bail you out..


Us conservatives should try and be gentle to these people, they have had a really bad start to this year.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Us conservatives should try and be gentle to these people, they have had a really bad start to this year.


You aren't a conservative if you support t, you are an blind, wishful opportunist.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Us conservatives should try and be gentle to these people, they have had a really bad start to this year.


"Us conservatives" is not only ungrammatical, it is also erroneous.  Try "We criminal-coddlers".


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> "Us conservatives" is not only ungrammatical, it is also erroneous.  Try "We criminal-coddlers".


Says the guy who wants to know my urinal habits.... are you still a wife beater?


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who wants to know my urinal habits.... are you still a wife beater?


Why don't you take a poll?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Why don't you take a poll?


You did that already so why don't you share the results?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Why don't you take a poll?


As I can't see what you are responding to, as apparently it's one the useless that I simply ignore, hence context is eliminated . . . it seems I came into the wrong part of the conversation. Aka seems a strange suggestion as opposed to a question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As I can't see what you are responding to, as apparently it's one the useless that I simply ignore, hence context is eliminated . . . it seems I came into the wrong part of the conversation. Aka seems a strange suggestion as opposed to a question.


There you go again, trying so hard. We all know you read everyone's post because when you're drunk you will reply to my post. Nothing worse then a Drunk Rat....


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You did that already so why don't you share the results?


I don't do polls, remember?  That's what shut you up the last time you went off on this lying tangent.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As I can't see what you are responding to, as apparently it's one the useless that I simply ignore, hence context is eliminated . . . it seems I came into the wrong part of the conversation. Aka seems a strange suggestion as opposed to a question.


He claimed I launched a poll on people's urinal habits.  I have never posted a poll on any topic.  He started ignoring me for a while after that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do polls, remember?  That's what shut you up the last time you went off on this lying tangent.


Shut me up? Lol!!!! 

Prove you never put up a poll about urinal habits. Others on here agree with me and remember your creepy post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do polls, remember?  That's what shut you up the last time you went off on this lying tangent.


Maybe he would like to take a poll, maybe he takes polls often.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> So are you still mad that Mueller specifically said he’s not exonerated from the obstruction claim? Tough to swallow, I see.





messy said:


> So you are mad. That’s what I thought.





messy said:


> Where does it say that HRC was "not exonerated?"
> 
> Mueller said that Trump was "not exonerated" of obstruction.
> 
> ...



*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "........yur swirlin like a turd in the toilet....*

*Time for you to stop stinkin up the forum and do some homework.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> He claimed I launched a poll on people's urinal habits.  I have never posted a poll on any topic.  He started ignoring me for a while after that.


I started to ignore your creepy ass when you started dropping f- bombs on another thread. I didn't want you to have a heart attack responding to my post. I never saw somebody lose their mind like you did. 

You'll always be a creepy old man....


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I started to ignore your creepy ass when you started dropping f- bombs on another thread. I didn't want you to have a heart attack responding to my post. I never saw somebody lose their mind like you did.
> 
> You'll always be a creepy old man....


What thread was that?


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do polls, remember?  That's what shut you up the last time you went off on this lying tangent.



*88 % say Spola is a Thief.*
*2 %   say Spola is not a Thief ( Rodent and Spola. )*
*10 % say Spola is ........ ( They're undecided. ) .*


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> What thread was that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> What thread was that?


The other one on the other thread...

Please deny that you ever posted something like that so I can make you look like the liar you are...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> What thread was that?


What's wrong?

How come you're not denying it?

That's what I thought.

Go back to your nap...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "........yur swirlin like a turd in the toilet....*
> 
> *Time for you to stop stinkin up the forum and do some homework.*


Ah go take a poll.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah go take a poll.


That's E's job...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> What thread was that?


Looks like I shut you up...


If you want the date of the post just ask me...nicely.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


>


E is busy looking for the post in question...glad I can give him something to do.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> How come you're not denying it?
> 
> ...


And again nothing.

Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> And again nothing.
> 
> Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


What? You gave up so quickly?

Just so we're clear, are you saying you never posted anything like that to me?

Please say yes...


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What? You gave up so quickly?
> 
> Just so we're clear, are you saying you never posted anything like that to me?
> 
> Please say yes...


What thread was that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> What thread was that?


Are you denying it?


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah go take a poll.


*Are you projecting again your inner desires....l for an e.*


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you denying it?


I have been known to drop f-bombs where appropriate.  Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I have been known to drop f-bombs where appropriate.  Which one are you referring to?


So you call me a liar and now don't have the balls to answer a simple yes or no question.

Thanks... I win.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I have been known to drop f-bombs where appropriate.  Which one are you referring to?



*Yes you have.......*

*Golf Course Staff : Hey you, crusty Old man...drop those " Balls "...*

*Spola : Ahhhh fuck me Alice, fuckin caught again....*


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you call me a liar and now don't have the balls to answer a simple yes or no question.
> 
> Thanks... I win.


Quick, call your mother into your room and show her.  She will be so proud.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes you have.......*
> 
> *Golf Course Staff : Hey you, crusty Old man...drop those " Balls "...*
> 
> *Spola : Ahhhh fuck me Alice, fuckin caught again....*


 I think I broke E today... he's beginning to sound like the Drunken Rat with his incoherent babbling.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I think I broke E today... he's beginning to sound like the Drunken Rat with his incoherent babbling.


I don't know if you realize that this is a public forum so everyone can see what you are doing and form their own opinions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Quick, call your mother into your room and show her.  She will be so proud.


Did you come up with that all be yourself! Lol!! You are broken!!!


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Quick, call your mother into your room and show her.  She will be so proud.



*You are projecting the same traits as your Candidate, you spent " Quiet " time in *
*the Theater playing " Deep Throat ".........*


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know if you realize that this is a public forum so everyone can see what you are doing and form their own opinions.


*The ONLY person on display is YOU.....)-:*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are projecting the same traits as your Candidate, you spent " Quiet " time in *
> *the Theater playing " Deep Throat ".........*


E has finally lost it today. Sorry I broke him but maybe he can be fixed with some spare parts..


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know if you realize that this is a public forum so everyone can see what you are doing and form their own opinions.


They sure can. Everyone can see that you are not answering a simple question for fear of being outed as a liar.

But that's your rep on the forum. 

It's past your bedtime.Be sure to wash your face and brush your teeth, if you have any.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> They sure can. Everyone can see that you are not answering a simple question for fear of being outed as a liar.
> 
> But that's your rep on the forum.
> 
> It's past your bedtime.Be sure to wash your face and brush your teeth, if you have any.


Anyone can count up the lies you have made today for themselves.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Anyone can count up the lies you have made today for themselves.


So why don't you show everyone?


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Do we know why Mueller said the report doesn't exonerate Trump? That seemed unnecessary to add...but he did. Have we seen the report yet? I wonder what's being hidden.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we know why Mueller said the report doesn't exonerate Trump? That seemed unnecessary to add...but he did. Have we seen the report yet? I wonder what's being hidden.


Tell me. Did you ever read the Comey/Hillary Clinton report in it's entirety?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we know why Mueller said the report doesn't exonerate Trump? That seemed unnecessary to add...but he did. Have we seen the report yet? I wonder what's being hidden.


Ask Barr.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Anyone can count up the lies you have made today for themselves.


Did you find all those lies you claim I posted yesterday yet? What? You couldn't find any? 

Are you finally going to answer my yes or no question? Oopps.. I forgot. You don't answer questions that make you look foolish.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 27, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Long enough to give the polling data to the Russians.  In November we can see how much help Roger gave Pussy Grabber through the GRU stolen Democratic emails that Wikileaks released at very specific times to help.   That has not been proven to the point of the Manafort collusion but the trial has not started yet.


Lol!!!!


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*Today.....Clapper admits Obama put him up to all he's said....*


----------

